
Ask HN: Managing and backing up Macs on a Windows network - jimnotgym
I have a few Macs to look after at work and I am not really happy with the backup solution. We have Veeam backing up the Windows servers.  Windows clients have their home directory redirected to a server where they are backed up.<p>Since I can&#x27;t set a group policy to redirect a mac folder I could revert to using Time Machine to a NAS or Mac server.  What is everyone else  doing on a mixed network?
======
atxlurker
You should be able to redirect there mac user folder as well (obviously not
with group policy), but it depends on how your mac users are setup. Do you
create local user ids for them, are are you joined to an AD domain?

~~~
jimnotgym
They are joined to an AD domain.

